# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Replacing Window Springs in Wooden Windows

## monsoon

The windows in the house I’m renovating have these old springs that hold the windows up. Some of them don’t work or have broken. I would like to look at other options to see what can be done with these windows without it costing too much.
Here are some pictures (you can see a spring in the top right side of the window and they have one on each side of the window):

----------


## rod1949

They're called Spiral Ballances.  I don't think you'll get another alternative (apart from the rope, pully and balances method) or any thing any cheaper.

----------


## m6sports

ive got 2 windows like that if you want them for the springs  
have a look in the link below there are some pics there   :Arrow Down:  :Arrow Down:  :Arrow Down:  :Arrow Down:  :Arrow Down:

----------


## MikeG

Many years ago I had a house in Sydney with the same problem. I found some Unique Sash Balances at that time (I cannot remember where from). 
However a search on Google returns these links and I think they will do the job:  http://www.gainsboroughhardware.com....sh_balance.pdf  Unique Window Services - Sash balances 
At least it will provide a starting point for you.
Good luck
Mike

----------


## China

They are easy to replace places like bunnings now have them, it would not be possible to replace with weights and sash cord as there would be no pockets to house them.
If you want my personal opinion the person who invented them should have been shot

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I've been replacing spiral balances for a while now.    
Easy job to do once you know the tricks.  In my case, my local agent wanted the old ones in his hand because he didn't trust my measurements.  But otherwise...you need the window length and weight as well as the balance foot style in order to pick the right ones.  The information I got from Whitco on their website was extremely helpful....but essentially Whitco and Gainsborough are the major suppliers.  If you are in Melbourne there is a company who makes them custom to order if you have custom windows - that's who did mine but I don't know their name as I purchased through a local agent. 
Expect to pay about $20 to $30 per pair.

----------


## Armers

> I've been replacing spiral balances for a while now.    
> Easy job to do once you know the tricks.  In my case, my local agent wanted the old ones in his hand because he didn't trust my measurements.  But otherwise...you need the window length and weight as well as the balance foot style in order to pick the right ones.  The information I got from Whitco on their website was extremely helpful....but essentially Whitco and Gainsborough are the major suppliers.  If you are in Melbourne there is a company who makes them custom to order if you have custom windows - that's who did mine but I don't know their name as I purchased through a local agent. 
> Expect to pay about $20 to $30 per pair.

  
Can i ask who the agent was? I'll need to be doing mine sooner or later. 
Cheers
Armers

----------


## monsoon

thanks everyone for the replies and help. 
M6Sports, thanks for the offer to get the ones you have but I'm a fair way from Central coast and have got rid of my car as about to travel in 2 weeks when house is renovated. 
Mike, those links are great, reading the chat now... 
I'll measure each window and take some spings into the hardware store and try to get the replacements. 
all this info has been a great help, cheers!

----------


## monsoon

Bunnings don't sell them at Kotara in Newcastle but I found a place that does: Newcastle 's A.J. Edden Hardware - Eddens Newcastle Australia - Door Hardware, Security Products, Alarms, Intercoms, Locksmiths, Closed Circuit TV, Safes, Disability Hardware, Disabled Assistive Access Control Technology 
They quoted me around $10 for each spring so at least I know what to get, where to go and at what price.l

----------


## sapphire16

Hi,   
I have aluminium frame windows with the same problem...are they the same spiral balances you use for timber and aluminium windows?  My windows are the old style Housing Commission home aluminium windows. Thank-you.

----------


## phild01

just pulled one of these springs from an aluminum window.  to me it looks the same as what is in a timber framed window but I think I need to be careful with the bottom mount as mine is separate to the spring.  It is a hook plate that accepts the long spiral spring.  Timber windows seem to combine the plate and spring as a single assembly.  as I am in Newcastle I will try the previous recommendation above.

----------

